# Ben Pearson bow ?



## doyles-stuff

I have a Ben pearson bow it's called a super-jet.The only 
numbers on it are cat.no.335.Does anyone know how to find out what string length it takes and what # it is.
                                         Thanks Doyle


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Doyle

That bow is either 60" 0r 56 '

Measure along the belly of the bow (side facing you when you shoot it) from string notch to string notch.  Whatever the length comes out to be, subtract 3" and that is the string length.  You also have to know the draw weight to know how heavy a string you need..  That may be lightly stamped somewhere on the bow.

A good string will be about $12 and that's probably more than the bow is worth.


----------



## doyles-stuff

Thanks,PAPALAPIN
 Ijust want to be able to shoot it and its no good without a string.
maybe I can find one now thanks again. Doyle


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Or I can just lend you a better bow to shoot a bit to see if you like traditional archery.


----------



## Al33

PAPALAPIN said:


> A good string will be about $12 and that's probably more than the bow is worth.



If I had one I wouldn't sell for it $12. If the bow shoots good for someone and they can hit with it I would think it would be worth a lot no matter who made it.


----------



## Bowyer29

PAPALAPIN said:


> Or I can just lend you a better bow to shoot a bit to see if you like traditional archery.


Pap, where you been brother? Seems like you been MIA!


----------



## doyles-stuff

Papalapin,I have other bows to shoot just did'nt know how to find
string lenght.All my other bows have something on them to tell what
string.AMMO 64 ,AMMO 60 etc.Thanks again,Doyle


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Did not mean to put down your Jet.  I have one...it was my first bow.

Just going by what I have seen them sell for lately on ebay.

I misunderstood.  I thought that was the only bow you had.  Just tryin' to help.

Best thing to do is find RAINMAN on this forum.  He makes great strings.

If you use the  -3" meathod you can order a string from any archery supplier.


----------

